# New LED Light bars?



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

Saw LYR has these new LED light bars, want to see if anyone has any pics of the new lights on their setup and If you need more than 1 bar for a rack.


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

here's a pic of some daisy chained together









ps they're not mine, i wish they were tho


----------



## yours (Nov 11, 2007)

That's the photo of Todd testing all the lights I bought at that one point -- which was 9 LED bars 16" and 3 LED bars 22"!

There are different sizes with different wattages associated with each.

Email Todd at [email protected] for pricing quotes and specifics! He's a VERY enthusiastic, informative, and helpful guy!


----------



## yours (Nov 11, 2007)

[email protected] that is, sorry....damn phone mis autocorrect!


----------



## mitcholito (Dec 30, 2011)

Ok..a new led bar? 

Looked at the web site. But where are the specs for these? 

No wattage, no spectrum, no facts at all.

To me its just look like a regular, medium efficient LED-light bar sold expensive with a lot of superlatives.


----------



## Roadkillstewie (Feb 15, 2012)

mitcholito said:


> Ok..a new led bar?
> 
> Looked at the web site. But where are the specs for these?
> 
> ...


 Perhaps, as mentioned


> Email Todd at [email protected] for pricing quotes and specifics!


.


----------



## mitcholito (Dec 30, 2011)

That should be stated together with the other stuff on the homepage. If he seller had the time to write all the superlatives about them he could have used the time better and put the specs there instead.

Hard facts sells better than empty words.


----------



## Roadkillstewie (Feb 15, 2012)

mitcholito said:


> That should be stated together with the other stuff on the homepage. If he seller had the time to write all the superlatives about them he could have used the time better and put the specs there instead.
> 
> Hard facts sells better than empty words.


...and being that's it's new, it may be there a revisions going to the hardware specs, or any number of various reasons...if he perhaps is building these himselves, or having them built to a spec he doesn't want to just give out the design.
You use the sponsor site design in order to speculatively denigrate the product w/o knowing anything about it or bothering to inquire with the vendor/sponsor in regards to the product. Precisely what purpose/benefit does this serve?


----------



## heyduke (Sep 19, 2006)

mitcholito said:


> That should be stated together with the other stuff on the homepage. If he seller had the time to write all the superlatives about them he could have used the time better and put the specs there instead.
> 
> Hard facts sells better than empty words.


Right now he isn't really advertising because he is so busy selling them. It's a one man operation and he has been willing to sacrifice sales over customer service.

Todd will gladly answer any and all questions you may have as you have been told. You might try that approach first, again as has been stated, before talking crap about the website, business, or product.

By the way they are awesome!


Sean


----------



## heyduke (Sep 19, 2006)

Anyways they use 4.5k, 5.5k, and 6.7k spectrum diodes which gives off great light for viewing and plant growth. They can be daisy chained together from one transformer and polymer resin coated to make them water proof. They come in a variety of lengths. They are very thin, like a half inch or so and take up very little space. Can be mounted or set directly on top of the tank as there is very little heat output and about half the electric usage of a flourescent bulb. 

I'm sure there is more.. But Todd could describe them better than myself. Just shoot him an email.


Sean


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Anyone have pics of the lights over a tank compared to other lighting?


----------



## Venutus1 (Feb 13, 2010)

heyduke said:


> Right now he isn't really advertising because he is so busy selling them. It's a one man operation and he has been willing to sacrifice sales over customer service.
> 
> Todd will gladly answer any and all questions you may have as you have been told. You might try that approach first, again as has been stated, before talking crap about the website, business, or product.
> 
> ...


Hi Sean!
That is good of you to mention.
Thanks.

Yes... anyone reading this.... 
I haven't put them up for sale on the site yet because... 
well... 
let's just say it is already pretty steady here at LYR. 

And I have to get through the waiting list for the bars first.... as I am sure anyone would understand. 

('Ol Todd here is chugging away with boxes and styo peanuts just a flying.)

If anyone is seriously interested though... 
Yes!
By all means, please e/m me.

Cheers,
Todd
[email protected]


----------



## parkanz2 (Sep 25, 2008)

heyduke said:


> Anyways they use 4.5k, 5.5k, and 6.7k spectrum diodes which gives off great light for viewing and plant growth. They can be daisy chained together from one transformer and polymer resin coated to make them water proof. They come in a variety of lengths. They are very thin, like a half inch or so and take up very little space. Can be mounted or set directly on top of the tank as there is very little heat output and about half the electric usage of a flourescent bulb.
> 
> I'm sure there is more.. But Todd could describe them better than myself. Just shoot him an email.
> 
> ...


You mention waterproofing... this is very appealing to save space on a rack system especially if the heat output is low. You could save enough space to add an entire extra row of cages by eliminating the 4-6 inches of space for overhead lighting fixtures.

Does anyone have any more info on mounting these inside the vivs? Todd, I know your busy but your input would be greatly appreciated. On a sort of related note, has anyone mounted fluorescent tubes inside of a viv (I'm thinking about a UVB source here)?


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

What kind of leds are these?


----------



## heyduke (Sep 19, 2006)

parkanz2 said:


> You mention waterproofing... this is very appealing to save space on a rack system especially if the heat output is low. You could save enough space to add an entire extra row of cages by eliminating the 4-6 inches of space for overhead lighting fixtures.
> 
> Does anyone have any more info on mounting these inside the vivs? Todd, I know your busy but your input would be greatly appreciated. On a sort of related note, has anyone mounted fluorescent tubes inside of a viv (I'm thinking about a UVB source here)?


I wouldn't mount them inside. The waterproofness is more for over spray from misting and humidity. But they can sit directly on top of the Viv and take up less than an inch of space. The are seriously compact. 

As far as uv lighting goes I know Sportsdoc (Shawn) and Todd set up some of his tanks with some on the outside of the Viv over some ff proof screened vents. They light meetered it and were getting very good uv exposure to the inside. Again you would have to contact them about the specifics, but it sounds promising.


----------



## Venutus1 (Feb 13, 2010)

parkanz2 said:


> You mention waterproofing... this is very appealing to save space on a rack system especially if the heat output is low. You could save enough space to add an entire extra row of cages by eliminating the 4-6 inches of space for overhead lighting fixtures.
> 
> Does anyone have any more info on mounting these inside the vivs? Todd, I know your busy but your input would be greatly appreciated. On a sort of related note, has anyone mounted fluorescent tubes inside of a viv (I'm thinking about a UVB source here)?


The channel containing the LEDs is filled with crystal clear heat resistant resin...
in effect sealing the LEDs in. 
The factory did a bang up JOB!

*Now, I would NOT go so far as to say they are fully submersible.*

But they certainly would be impervious to a splash of water, some nigh-time "dew" or getting hit with some mist.  

They can be mounted with velcro (! EASY!!) , Zip Ties (EASY++) .. long twist ties (EASY!)... or they have small screw holes at each end to mount under shelving and screw in w/ little wood screws. see pic of bar end.

OR.. just set on top of viv. -- no need to mount... if you don't want to.

Bar is 5/8 high x 3/4 wide

*OK.... coffee break is over... 
back to packing orders!!--- or the boss will have my head.
LOL*
todd

And yes --- you are right == they are super minimal.
Just an inch is all that should be needed between shelves.

HEREs quick pics:

thanks.


----------



## AlexD (Sep 19, 2007)

Well, time to break out the sunglasses. Those look painfully bright.


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

Whats the difference between these and the ones on ebay for a fraction of the price?


----------



## Sticky Fingers (Sep 28, 2011)

Very cool. I was waiting to see these 

I'll email when im ready to buy lights.


----------



## mitcholito (Dec 30, 2011)

Venutus1 said:


> The channel containing the LEDs is filled with crystal clear heat resistant resin...
> in effect sealing the LEDs in.
> The factory did a bang up JOB!
> 
> ...


Hi Todd,

You mention everything about these except the most valuable part of all. It would be nice to see the specs for them?

*Heyduke*


> Todd will gladly answer any and all questions you may have as you have been told. You might try that approach first, again as has been stated, before talking crap about the website, business, or product


I dont understand how I can be talking crap when just wondering about some basal info when dealing with light.
Its like promoting a new car without presenting what kind of motor it has.

Im not saying this company does. But there are so many companys selling crap lighting with a bunch of superlatives and witholding the specifications.


----------



## JoshH (Feb 13, 2008)

I am very curious as to how these compare in output to T5's or T8's at the same length. I would love to use them if one strip could at least match a 48" double bulb T8 fixture.

They could be perfect for my plant shelves...


----------



## yours (Nov 11, 2007)

You guys will NOT be disappointed by these, check out my review on them: or ask my R. imitator varaderos.....they are BREEDING like RABBITS since I've installed these on their tank, not to mention some other frogs getting it on(O. p. solarte), and I attribute it all to TODD and his GENIUS! 

These are truly a dream come true; TODD MAKES DREAMS COME TRUE!!!

Have you checked out his LED SPOTLIGHTS? Those things are no slouches either!!!


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

Careful folks - veering in to Vendor Feedback here.

In fact - just go READ THE VENDOR feedback to see what people think of these.

s


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

Dependent on depth and height of tank - I'm pretty sure you'll need more than one.

s


Dizzle21 said:


> Saw LYR has these new LED light bars, want to see if anyone has any pics of the new lights on their setup and If you need more than 1 bar for a rack.


----------



## yours (Nov 11, 2007)

Mister or Missus "mitcholito":

Email Todd at [email protected]

Call Todd at 207-846-5224

Visit his website and peruse at lightyourreptiles.com

Take your technical questions of self inspiring enlightenment to the MAN himself RIGHT NOW. It is 12:38pm on Thursday, April 5 2012. Todd is up and about, milling about in his office as I type this. He will be more than happy to sate your appetite for knowledge. 

He won't "bite", I can assure you.....*wink*


----------



## Venutus1 (Feb 13, 2010)

Scott said:


> Dependent on depth and height of tank - I'm pretty sure you'll need more than one.
> 
> s


Yes, Scott is right....

that is true.

Although there are folks out there that like to keep their frogs on the dimmer side that will be happy with just one bar.... 

Most folks will want parallel (2) bars.

(They can not be made super bright in this style because you can only get so many LEDs in there w/o overheating issues.)


Cheers!
Todd


----------



## Venutus1 (Feb 13, 2010)

yours said:


> Mister or Missus "mitcholito":
> 
> Email Todd at [email protected]
> 
> ...


Ah..Alex... you crack me up. 

If anything.. I talk peoples EARS OFF about light.... LOL.. right Alex? .


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

JoshH said:


> I am very curious as to how these compare in output to T5's or T8's at the same length. I would love to use them if one strip could at least match a 48" double bulb T8 fixture.
> 
> They could be perfect for my plant shelves...


If these are the same standard cheap leds that are on ebay and not something special, they wont replace them, they don't have near the intensity on the sides. you'd have to use more than you would with the fluorescents


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

Is there an actual link to a catalog entry for these on their site? It looks like they are really busy selling lights but they need to update the site with better navigation.


----------



## mitcholito (Dec 30, 2011)

Is there a reason why I cant ask a question here on the forum when the person who can answer is present and active?

If he anwered here others could benefit from the info.


----------



## Venutus1 (Feb 13, 2010)

mitcholito said:


> Is there a reason why I cant ask a question here on the forum when the person who can answer is present and active?
> 
> If he anwered here others could benefit from the info.


Hi mitcholito,
I am sorry but I didn't see your question... what did you want to know about them?


----------



## mitcholito (Dec 30, 2011)

The light specifications would be nice. Wattage, lumen output, led-types etc.


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

heyduke said:


> Anyways they use 4.5k, 5.5k, and 6.7k spectrum diodes which gives off great light for viewing and plant growth. They can be daisy chained together from one transformer and polymer resin coated to make them water proof. They come in a variety of lengths. They are very thin, like a half inch or so and take up very little space. Can be mounted or set directly on top of the tank as there is very little heat output and about half the electric usage of a flourescent bulb.
> 
> I'm sure there is more.. But Todd could describe them better than myself. Just shoot him an email.
> 
> ...





Venutus1 said:


> The channel containing the LEDs is filled with crystal clear heat resistant resin...
> in effect sealing the LEDs in.
> The factory did a bang up JOB!
> 
> ...





Scott said:


> Dependent on depth and height of tank - I'm pretty sure you'll need more than one.
> 
> s


Thanks Guys for answering my questions, I don't need any vendor feedback, I already have one of their screw in bulbs and like it. Does anyone have any pics of them over their tanks?


----------



## Dragonfish (Mar 23, 2012)

Jungle Dawn LED Light Bars. NEW! Coming Soon!

Thats the page with them on it. There are no technical specs. From the pictures I've seen, these are quite a bit brighter than the cheapo ebay light strips. I've made several DIY LED lights for my various tanks and I'd say just by looking at the emitters they are probably 1w per emitter. Without knowing what brand/model the emitter is all we can really do is guess.


----------



## Venutus1 (Feb 13, 2010)

mitcholito said:


> The light specifications would be nice. Wattage, lumen output, led-types etc.


Lumen 
22" 580 +/-
33" 860 +/-
44" 1160 +/-
Remember, with LED bars.... 
it all points "down" so you are not losing a high percentage of lumen to backstrike etc. like you would in a flo. tube. 

LED type:
Epistar mixed , SMD 5050 w/ 3 types of "white" diode (4.5K, 5.5K & 6.7K) in the "Jungle Dawn" formula to get a broader spectrum than just using one type/ color LED. 

The "Desert Dawn" have a warmer color, I just have prototypes on those in 2ft. They are looking good. 

Cheers!
Todd
[email protected]


----------



## mitcholito (Dec 30, 2011)

Thank you for that Todd,

But I have to say that the lumen/Watt ratio is not that impressive. Between 52 and 57 lumen/W. That is a really low reading to be something "revulotinary".

How can they be "Ultra Efficient, saves on electricity" as you say on your homepage with these low readings?

There are new LED panels and bars with 110 lumen/W @ 6500 K full spectrum here in Europe. They are fully submersible and 3,5 mm thick.


----------



## Roadkillstewie (Feb 15, 2012)

mitcholito said:


> Thank you for that Todd,
> 
> But I have to say that the lumen/Watt ratio is not that impressive. Between 52 and 57 lumen/W. That is a really low reading to be something "revulotinary".
> 
> ...



How about a link to said products? and perhaps, keep in mind...as you mentioned the 'product' and yourself are in europe and the vendor/sponsor and many of us are in the U.S. 
Now, considering the 'usage' cost of other lighting vs these for U.S. users can you demonstrate where they are NOT ultra-efficient in comparision for his primary customer base?


----------



## Venutus1 (Feb 13, 2010)

mitcholito said:


> Thank you for that Todd,
> 
> But I have to say that the lumen/Watt ratio is not that impressive. Between 52 and 57 lumen/W. That is a really low reading to be something "revulotinary".
> 
> ...


Wow... you sound like you are in the know for sure over there in Europe!

Those panels sound great!
Do you know what brand chips are in them? 
Or know what is the CRI rating on them is?

hmmm...If they are calling them "full spectrum" implying they replicate a natural sunlight spectrum... that is most interesting. 

I would imagine they would have to be using mixed diode config....due to the inherent depression(s) in certain spectral wavelengths in 6.5k LEDs.

Could you post the specs or a link the company who makes those?
I am interested how they tackled the spectral issues to be able to feel comfortable marketing them as a full spectrum light. 

BTW...What are you using to light with? 
You did not say if you were using those panels or not... 

Would you post a pic of your set-up(s)?

I am always looking for any ideas or inspiration on how Europeans are doing advanced viv lighting! Thanks!

Cheers!
Todd

_"You got two kinds of people in this world. You've got your talkers, and you've got your doers. Most people are just talkers. All they got is talk."_
Rocco from The Boondock Saints II: All Saints Day


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

I've been using something very similar to these for a couple months, they just are not bright enough. I also built some cree diy bars, and while they are over kill (need to be dimmed) They are a much better option for rack lighting. And if the prices listed on his website hold they are not that much more.


----------



## Venutus1 (Feb 13, 2010)

NathanB said:


> I've been using something very similar to these for a couple months, they just are not bright enough. I also built some cree diy bars, and while they are over kill (need to be dimmed) They are a much better option for rack lighting. And if the prices listed on his website hold they are not that much more.


Hi Nathan,

Interesting that you found a LED bar custom made with 3 Kinds of white diodes to flesh out the spectrum.

And the whole bottom "channel" hand poured with clear resin to seal in the diodes?

I have to ask where you found that?!

Cheers!
Todd


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

Venutus1 said:


> Hi Nathan,
> 
> Interesting that you found a LED bar custom made with 3 Kinds of white diodes to flesh out the spectrum.
> 
> ...


I didn't, but what does any of that have to do with increasing the brightness?


----------



## Venutus1 (Feb 13, 2010)

NathanB said:


> I've been using something very similar to these for a couple months, they just are not bright enough. I also built some cree diy bars, and while they are over kill (need to be dimmed) They are a much better option for rack lighting. And if the prices listed on his website hold they are not that much more.





NathanB said:


> I didn't, but what does any of that have to do with increasing the brightness?


Hi Nathan,

You stated you were using something _very similar _.

So I wanted to know how similar the product you were using was in quality, construction and kind(s) and number of diodes used. 

It also sounded like you were comparing the price of these finished, moisture resistant bars to the cost of making a DIY bar w/ CREE diodes.

I am not sure... but that was how it sounded.

And I agree!!... the cost of the parts to make a DIY bar are going to be like comparing apples and oranges to purchasinga a finished product.

It varies from set up to set up... but you can see how bright they are below...

One of these bars is good for lower light species of frogs in an "understory" sort of biotope. 

Many froggers are into lower light. (not me!!...I LIKE LIGHT.... but I just point that out. They say certain species breed better in lower light.)

Or they are good to add or mix with existing lighting to boost it up some without adding any heat... or use to fill out (compliment) the spectrum of another type of light.

I recommend two two bars to most folks.

And as making the statement there are better rack options? 

I see where your coming from and understand that is your opinion. And a valid one! 

And I respect that! 

I agree that having to use one bar is better than having to use 2 to get the same amount of light....

But as you pointed out..... you were talking about solely the light level.

I had to make choices in the production of these and went with the ability to seal in the diodes ... 

vs. a different option that would allow more diodes but not allow them to be sealed in resin because of resin & 

aluminum & heat expantion factors issues that could crop up.

As you know, misters malfunction, vivs overlow and "dew" condeses at night... so I felt the water resistant option would make the long term most sense for folks w/ racks and misters and such. And ultimatly provide *the best long term value* in case of accidents involving h2o. 

That is why I went with the moisture / dust / everthing resistant option sealing the diodes in to create what I felt would be a much longer lasting bar for our needs. And the diodes sealed in resin is kina neat. 

Now, having said all that... the "Desrt Dawn" option next on the chopping block will take a different approach to number of diodes, kelvin color temp and humidity.  

Remember... I can only create one thing at a time... its just little 'ol me doing it!

Cheers!
Todd


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

build quality of the casing is crap, however the leds and MCPCB are fine.
Epistar 5050 6000k leds. .24w each.


----------



## mitcholito (Dec 30, 2011)

*Roadkill *



> How about a link to said products? and perhaps, keep in mind...as you mentioned the 'product' and yourself are in europe and the vendor/sponsor and many of us are in the U.S.
> Now, considering the 'usage' cost of other lighting vs these for U.S. users can you demonstrate where they are NOT ultra-efficient in comparision for his primary customer base?


Its only in Swedish but you got all the specs there. Dusk Tropic

I cant see how a fixture having such a low lumen output versus watt used can be energy efficient in any comparison. US or not US user. There are much more efficient lighting even in the US.
Compare with a old T8 for instance. It has greater lumen/watt output 

*Venutus*


> Could you post the specs or a link the company who makes those?


Dusk Tropic

Cant help you with who makes them.


----------



## Venutus1 (Feb 13, 2010)

mitcholito said:


> *Roadkill *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They sure look interesting.

The "full" *e-hem* spectral curve is interesting too. 

Yep...
It has one of the same inherent deficiencies as all white chips that I am aware of do...

Specifically: 
those darn "turquoise" wavelengths... you know... that dip you see before the blue spike.

That challenge is a hard one to overcome when trying to make a legitimate full spectrum daylight LED light. 

The duplication of the spectrum of visible sunlight in LEDs is my goal.

& I have yet to do it... but am still trying.

Been experimenting with adding in colored diodes to a mixed white diode array to beef up the spectrum.
To specifically try and compensate for that dip that throws LED light out of match with natural sunlight. 
_See spectrum of natural daylight below. That is the template. It isn't as easy as one would think making it artificially w/ diodes. _

*sigh* 
I will get it nailed down one of these days.
must keep dreamng on!
Independent spectral analysis does not come cheap.

Thank you for posting the link.

Sincerely,
Todd


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

For you critics ... I don't recall Todd saying he'd cure the common cold.

If you read MY Vendor Feedback - you'll get a decent review on them.

They may not be perfect - but they're just right for US. Sure, we'd like a little more light - but it's the ONLY LED Strip that fits in UNDER the racks (that's BIG to me). 

Considering this is the first iteration - I'm sure they'll get better. But these are quite excellent. As a Moderator - I sort of know better than too go to far here - but I certainly don't like to see people bashing Todd for being forthcoming (wtih specs) and TRYING to give us what we need for OUR hobby.

So - you have criticisms? Why don't you email Todd and see if it's something that can be addressed - maybe make the product better, rather than BASHING someone trying to make our hobby better.

s


----------



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

Todd,

I want to salute you for being such a consumate professional. You accept thinly veiled criticism and venom so well. It is clear to me that while you know that your products are not nessesarily perfect and that you are always looking to make them better. You are clearly listening to what WE want as hobbiests and are dilligently working to create cost effective quality products. 

I for one thank you. Nobody else within the reptile and amphibian hobby is working to create the kind of lighting solutions that you have taken it upon yourself to produce.

Now, what I'd really like to see, someday, is something along the lines of the Ecotech radion for the PDF hobby. A fully programable, dimable, computer controlled lighting solution. I know this would be pricey, but someday, yeah, THAT would be awesome.


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

lol, I never bashed him. I never said these weren't built well or were junk. 
I just stated that the 5050 leds are not bright enough to replace ho t5s and compact fluorescents. And the dropoff of light once you get out from the center is pretty poor. Normal fluorescents have them beat there. 
And a few people were making these out to be the bees knees. 
I would love to find a affordable light strip that could do it, hence the criticism. Otherwise i wouldn't say anything. 

Thats also why I've been messing with them on my own. Im not happy with what I've come across either.


----------



## mitcholito (Dec 30, 2011)

I have understood that there are a group of people who either have shares in LRY or are close friends. And that he is a sponsor and therefore untouchable.

So I see no use in discussing this further.


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

I'm pretty sure Todd is sole owner of LYR.

He's a Sponsor - that has nothing to do with HOW to critique.

If you have things you'd like to see in a light - I'd suggest you do what I did - which is contact him. We talked, at length, about what I'd like to see in an LED Strip Light.

He's done his very best to make it happen. And I know he'll continue to do his very best to make them better.

Why? Because it benefits us. If it benefits us, it benefits HIM.

Simple.

s

[and frankly, your response is why I hesitated to post here at all - it's uncalled for]


----------



## heyduke (Sep 19, 2006)

I have no affiliation with LYR or am I a close personal friend with Todd. Just to be clear. 


Sean


----------



## yours (Nov 11, 2007)

Mister or Missus "mitcholito":

I all ready supplied you with all the information you need to contact Todd at LightYourReptiles privately and separate from this forum interface. You don't have to call him, you can email him([email protected]). 

Not one of us have any 'shares' or stake in anything that has to do with his company. We're just proven customers based on his professional -- and enthusiastic -- demeanor and fantastic line of products.

Now contact him privately in email. Please and thank you.


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

I really don't see what the big deal is with being critical over a product when everyone else is just heaping praise on it and ignoring its imperfections. Being made "for the hobby" shouldn't change how we think of it.


----------



## cmlloveless (Mar 31, 2012)

Hmmm... I am going to have to shoot Todd an email. I already have lighting on my Viv, but it just isn't enough! My tank is 36"x18"x36". the 33" strip would be the perfect length, I'm just not sure if the LED's used will be any stronger than the flourescence I am already using. I need something to supliment that will reach the bottom of the tank better!


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

mitcholito said:


> I have understood that there are a group of people who either have shares in LRY or are close friends. And that he is a sponsor and therefore untouchable.
> 
> So I see no use in discussing this further.


I finally got around to reading this thread and I was surprised at some postions taken during this thread the primary one is that a random anonymous person can go onto a forum and demand information that could be considered proprietary (brand of led for example) and when that information was not immediately forthcoming, start to throw insults at both the forum (implying that sponsors are off limits), and others that have replied in the thread. 

You could have gotten the answer that Todd provided you which was far beyond what he was obligated to give you by pming or e-mail Todd, instead you chose to take it out in public with demands and insults to people whom you have no clue as to whether they have an affiliation with Todd or not. 

I'm sure your thinking that I'm vested with Todd in some way, and I'm not..so you can cross that off your list. 

Ed


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

NathanB said:


> I really don't see what the big deal is with being critical over a product when everyone else is just heaping praise on it and ignoring its imperfections. Being made "for the hobby" shouldn't change how we think of it.


Critical of a product is fine.. demanding specifications (such as brand) of a product that could be considered proprietary from a person making them (thus allowing others to make them and cut Todd out of the equation) are a little beyond being critical... I didn't think you crossed the line but others in the thread clearly did so.. 

Ed


----------



## Venutus1 (Feb 13, 2010)

mitcholito said:


> I have understood that there are a group of people who either have shares in LRY or are close friends. And that he is a sponsor and therefore untouchable.
> 
> So I see no use in discussing this further.


*
Shares! that is a great idea...

I will have an IPO and issue LYR stock!*

I am the sole owner... but maybe going public would be the thing to do!

Here is the FUNNY THING about this that keeps me laughing...

The people that have actually seen them, bought them, held them and are using them are the ones who like them.

(Because it they didn't like for any reason they could return them to LightYourReptiles.com for a full refund.)

The folks that want to .. shall we say.. "critique" them (for whatever psychological motives they may have)
have never EVEN SEEN a Jungle Dawn Light bar, held one, saw their construction or the color light they cast.

I think constructive criticism is great... and I DO certainly put (some of) it to good use...
but it does just crack me up when it is coming from people who have NEVER HAVE SEEN a product, let alone used it.

Cheers!
Todd

"You got two kinds of people in this world. You've got your talkers, and you've got your doers. Most people are just talkers. All they got is talk."
Rocco from The Boondock Saints II: All Saints Day


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

Venutus1 said:


> *
> The folks that want to .. shall we say.. "critique" them (for whatever psychological motives they may have)
> have never EVEN SEEN a Jungle Dawn Light bar, held one, saw their construction or the color light they cast.
> *


*

Who was critiquing their color or construction? everything I saw was about the diod you chose to use with them. Which I have seen*


----------



## Boondoggle (Dec 9, 2007)

In answer to the original question, I've ordered some of these LED bars to replace an CFL light fixture that I built from a kit for a display tank. I don't expect it to be quite as bright, but it hopefully will be bright enough and solve my heat/humidity issues at the same time. I do expect it to be bright enough for my broms to thrive and color up. If (like in the past) the LED lighting exceeds my expectations then I will post that information in the LYR vendor feedback section. If Todd has oversold the qualities of these lights I will take advantage of his return policy and post that information on his vendor feedback.

As I have not seen the lights in action yet, I don't have an intelligent opinion to share on these yet, but I will.


----------



## Venutus1 (Feb 13, 2010)

Boondoggle said:


> In answer to the original question, I've ordered some of these LED bars to replace an CFL light fixture that I built from a kit for a display tank. I don't expect it to be quite as bright, but it hopefully will be bright enough and solve my heat/humidity issues at the same time. I do expect it to be bright enough for my broms to thrive and color up. If (like in the past) the LED lighting exceeds my expectations then I will post that information in the LYR vendor feedback section. If Todd has oversold the qualities of these lights I will take advantage of his return policy and post that information on his vendor feedback.
> 
> As I have not seen the lights in action yet, I don't have an intelligent opinion to share on these yet, but I will.


You will be able to form your opinion soon... since they are on their way!


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

Chip away at them Todd...

they will all come around...except the Europeans who always seem to do it 'better' then us...lol


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

It's always like that with new products for a specific hobby..... The same stuff was said the over the last 25 years in reefing about lighting T-5s are crap, Metal Halide is crap, LEDs are crap in the reef hobby. These products have to start some where and that is the ground level. In the end T-5 turned out to be excellent, as well as metal halide and now LEDs are making their mark.

Once there has been shown to be a market for them look what happens like LEDs in the reefing hobby everybody and their grandma has a LED bar, mod, panel. Each one better( or it seems) then the next. Each revised product uses better tech and that makes a better product then the ones that first hit the market.

We should be thankful that there is some one out there that is willing to risk their livelihood to produce said products for the dart frog/amphibian hobby. Are these bars the best they could be? 
Don't know, don't have one, but willing to try them out and help Todd make them better without being negative and crapping on the product he is making for US as a hobby without ever trying it. Maybe the diodes are not the absolute strongest, best diodes on the market, but if he was to market a product like that the cost go up and in many cases out of the economic range of the average frogger. 

Are these light bars as good now as they could be in the next year? Probably not, this is the beginning of an evolution of a product and as such each time they get revised I am sure Todd and Light your reptiles will make them better. Which in the end doesn't just benefit him personally but us as hobbyist who are looking for more economical, energy efficient products.

One thing that cannot be forgotten is that light from LEDs cannot be compared to other lighting options with the eye. One thing I learned in testing LEDs and other lighting in the reefing hobby(which is differant then darts I know) that I was surprised by is that LEDs looked dimmer compared to T-5s, VHO, MH to the eye. But when testing with a par meter, flux meter they were comparable if not stronger then the main stays that hobbyist had been using for years.


----------

